# Natures varieties



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So I have been switching Chloe from ZP to NV. They offer so many more options of raw. Here is my question tho, they have a new product. It is a kibble with freeze dried raw mixed in it. Everything I have read on here, people advise not mixing kibble and raw in the same feeding. Anyone have any advise or opinion to share? I checked NV on the dog food review and the are a 5 star brand. TIA


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I should have been specific ... The nature variety instinct.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Not mixing kibble and raw together is sort of an internet myth. There's really no science behind it. Many people mix kibble and raw with no tummy issues at all. I haven't heard of the product, but I wouldn't see a problem with it.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you for your response Tracy! I value your opinion! What I like about this brand so much, is that in raw I can get; duck chicken, lamb, rabbit, venison, beef and there is also a fish one. Then they also have frozen raw, freeze dried raw canned and kibble, also raw treats! I love that I can give her a variety!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Variety is awesome! Let us know how she does on it!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Day 1 .... She inhaled breakfast!!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

what is it called?


----------

